# 2014 ADGA National Show



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone here going? It's in KY this time 'round..
I know it's still a ways away, but I've been thinking 'bout it lol! I really want to go... But... We don't have a trailer, or a truck to pull a trailer.. Soo... I don't think we are going..  hoping it will come back our way again sooner rather then later.. 

Was just curious if any TGS members were planning on going


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Any one know where the 2015 show will be?? I'm holding out hope for MA! Lol!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I haven't planned out 2014 yet. If we went, it would likely be just to watch and not show....though, it's 9 months away so you never know what will happen. 1 year ago I didn't think I'd have 8 goats. MA would be a great place to hold a show!  I bet the Big E would do a great job of putting it on.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

The big E would be great except they dont have a Nigerian show. But i guess they could do it not in conjunction with Eastern States. June or July not September.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would love to go to The Big E one year  maybe when I get more LaManchas  
But Nationals are at the top of my list right now lol!! I want to go soooo badly!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about going to Nationals next year. We should know after convention where the 2015 and 2016 shows will be. I of course am hoping they will bring it to Nebraska or Kansas. OKC would be really nice, but Oklahoma doesn't have a very active dairy goat club to host the show.

I am assuming that the 2015 show will most likely be more towards the west coast and probably a little more south since this year was in Minnesota and next year is in Kentucky.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It seems to be in KY often... It was in 2008 I think..and then again in 2010.. And now 2014 I missed the MA one in 2011 so I am holding out hope for that again soonish..


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I know a lot of West Coast breeders have been trying to bring the Nationals back over this way. It's been to long since it's been here!!! Lol, so it was closer to me I would love to go!


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

We're definitely planning on going.
For 2015 I know that Kansas City has put in a bid, & Pennsylvania. They'll decide at the up coming convention which site to hold it at.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I meant that the big E complex would be a great place to house the National ADGA show. It's big enough to handle it and the staff there know how to put on a show.

I don't see me traveling far to exhibit (west coast) in a show but I wouldn't mind going to one some day. Who knows, once we start showing I might really love it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I see! Lol!

I have never been to the Big E grounds... I don't remember where it was held in Springfield last time... 

I bet you'll love it  it's soo much fun!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We go to the Big E grounds every year to be in a fiber show. It's big and the area is up for accommodating lots of people. Where were the Nationals held in MA before? NE has a lot of great fair grounds. I have no idea how big ADGA needs the fair grounds to be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It was in Springfield MA.. Not sure the exact place though... 
Yah, there are plenty of nice ones around


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Oh duh. Misread that. I think there's only one fair grounds in Springfield. I could be wrong though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!

I have no clue.. Never been down that area before...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The Big E complex is fascinating. The particular building we have the fiber event in houses oxen the weekend before we get there and it's so clean you'd never know it. They move so efficiently and the staff is awesome. I really like that fair grounds. It is over a 4 hour drives for me but I'd definitely attend a goat show there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That sounds really nice! Hopefully it will be there when it comes back round this way again


----------

